# bought it! New rayco 1645



## stump grinder

Bought a new rayco rg 1645 tonight. Will post pictures later. Really seamed to grind like mad. Plow, 4 wheel drive and a turbo diesel!


----------



## gr8scott72

stump grinder said:


> Bought a new rayco rg 1645 tonight. Will post pictures later. Really seamed to grind like mad. Plow, 4 wheel drive and a turbo diesel!



Congrats!! Always fun to get a new toy!!


----------



## Apocalypsse

Pics! Get it in some offroad kinda position for a stump and take a pic, like one of those perfect ad pics you come across when working.


----------



## Hoosier

If I may ask, what kind of price was it?


----------



## stump grinder

It worked out to be around $26,000 including the 8% NY tax. I also got 2 extra sets of teeth and a completer filter kit too.


----------



## stump grinder

*Here's some pictures*

View attachment 107098


View attachment 107099


View attachment 107100


----------



## Dadatwins

Nice, good luck with it, keep us updated as to how it is working for you.


----------



## stumper63

Is the chain-drive to the cutter wheel very noisy compare to a belt?

Stumper63


----------



## stump grinder

i only did the one stump while i was trying it out before i bought it. I could not hear any noise from that area at all. quieter and different for sure.


----------



## Hoosier

I like how the belt housing was made thinner, I dont think a chain would be a bad idea at all....I wonder if it is like a Harley primary chain?

Does it crawl very fast? Mine is just to slow, it takes forever to get to a backyard.


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> I like how the belt housing was made thinner, I dont think a chain would be a bad idea at all....I wonder if it is like a Harley primary chain?
> 
> Does it crawl very fast? Mine is just to slow, it takes forever to get to a backyard.



Wonder why Rayco doesn't list ground travel speed on their specs for the 1645.


----------



## Hoosier

gr8scott72 said:


> Wonder why Rayco doesn't list ground travel speed on their specs for the 1645.



Because they would need to list it as ' How many times you run over your own foot per hour".

I drove over my foot twice this week. 


I know I know, I should spend $40k on a unit with a remote LOL.


----------



## stump grinder

The chain looks to be a #50 in the manual. I don't think it is a special chain. I has two speed travel. Also a remote is suppose to be available maybe this fall. I see the Austrailian rayco site shows it as available now. I also remember running over my foot many times with my 1625.


----------



## Mowingman

I also used to run over my foot with my 1625 now and then. Hurts like heck, doesn't it??
Glad to see Rayco is finally making remote control available on a grinder. They are kind of late to the party.
Jeff



stump grinder said:


> The chain looks to be a #50 in the manual. I don't think it is a special chain. I has two speed travel. Also a remote is suppose to be available maybe this fall. I see the Austrailian rayco site shows it as available now. I also remember running over my foot many times with my 1625.


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> I also used to run over my foot with my 1625 now and then. Hurts like heck, doesn't it??
> Glad to see Rayco is finally making remote control available on a grinder. They are kind of late to the party.
> Jeff



Maybe they'll show up to the track party some day too? lol


----------



## fishercat

*get the big green teeth.*

or the Sandvik wheel.

Raycos have the slowest ground speed out that i know of.


----------



## stump grinder

*Rayco 1645 video link*

Here is a video link to my grinding a sugar maple stump with the new grinder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm0p4jV6D6Q


----------



## gr8scott72

stump grinder said:


> Here is a video link to my grinding a sugar maple stump with the new grinder.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm0p4jV6D6Q



I'll be nice so, it sounds nice and quiet and I like the blade.


----------



## Bigstumps

That might be one of the most rotten stumps I've seen!


----------



## stump grinder

you guys don't like my rayco? I am hurt.


----------



## gr8scott72

stump grinder said:


> you guys don't like my rayco? I am hurt.



I'm proud for you that you got new equipment. Rayco is just not my choice of stump grinder. I remember those days of eating dust all day and having to peer around the cutter wheel and having to stand in the fire ant beds and glad I can do it a different way.

I'm about to post up a couple of videos of mine but I won't hijack your thread. I'll make a new thread.

Like I said, I mean no disrespect to you but I just don't really care for the Rayco. I'm glad you are able to get new equipment.


----------



## gr8scott72

stump grinder said:


> Here is a video link to my grinding a sugar maple stump with the new grinder.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm0p4jV6D6Q



Oh, your video is labled wrong at the first of the video. Your text says Rayco 1625 instead of 1645.


----------



## BC WetCoast

How well does it grind when you are down 8-10"? I use a Bandit 2100 and we have to dig the chips out of the hole when grinding deep, because there isn't enough power to grind combined with the hole full of mulch. It also has a poor mulch capacity under the machine.


----------



## Hoosier

Thanks for doing that video. I would like to see it hit some hard wood, so if you get the chance to make another one that would be cool.

Did it stop the cutter on you? I did not hear the motor bog out but I saw the cutter stop suddenly and was curious if it slipped the clutch or disengaged when it saw the cutter stop?


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> Thanks for doing that video. I would like to see it hit some hard wood, so if you get the chance to make another one that would be cool.
> 
> Did it stop the cutter on you? I did not hear the motor bog out but I saw the cutter stop suddenly and was curious if it slipped the clutch or disengaged when it saw the cutter stop?



It looked like too big of a bite and then the clutch disengaged somehow.


----------



## stump grinder

yeah i know i goofed the title on the video. Actually that stump was not soft at all. Sugar maple is much harder than some of the soft maples. I would say close to the hardness of red oak.I had fresh teeth on the machine. I took the stump down about 6 inches or so below grade and really did not have any issue with grinding and chips in the hole. There is a much larger chip capacity than the 1625 i had. no axel in the way helps too. As far as the wheel stoping goes, there is an operator presence sensor that I am still getting used to. It stops the wheel if you are not in front of it.This is an electric clutch setup .I do plan on getting the remote when it is available. I really think the blade is great. Big time and back saver.


----------



## Hoosier

gr8scott72 said:


> It looked like too big of a bite and then the clutch disengaged somehow.



That may be a cool feature if the resistance level does not drop over time, it could save belts. But, does that one even have a belt?


----------



## stump grinder

It's drive shaft to gearbox and then a nickle plated chain to the cutter wheel.


----------



## lewis16

its a nice machine, the one i work with is smaller


----------



## 352stumper

*Command cut opinion*

What are your thoughts of the command cut system on the Rayco? Do you find that it slows production?


----------



## stump grinder

It depends on what kind of stump you are in. The swing is 8 seconds. Rayco changed the pattern they recomend for the teeth and is upgrading me for free to a new control module that will be set at a 5 second swing. It does what it is suppose to do. The engine does not bog down at all. The controler slows the swing before you even notice that the load was increasing on the engine.


----------



## arborist

Bigstumps said:


> That might be one of the most rotten stumps I've seen!



only appears that way on the outside.
That's a sugar maple.also commonly known as "rock maple" due to it's hardness.

nice grinder!!!


----------



## WolverineMarine

26g's huh..man..a couple more yrs when there are some used ones out there..and that might be my next machine! I love the 3 wheeler 1625 I have now..but man..that 4x4, the chip plow, and those extra ponies under the hood would make it SOOO much nicer and faster..gr8..what brand did you say you have again? I tried a big bandit last year in a dealer demo he brought to a job but it was just too big, it had the 34 hp Cat I think..the remote..nice machine..just not practical for the kind of jobs I get..


----------



## gr8scott72

WolverineMarine said:


> 26g's huh..man..a couple more yrs when there are some used ones out there..and that might be my next machine! I love the 3 wheeler 1625 I have now..but man..that 4x4, the chip plow, and those extra ponies under the hood would make it SOOO much nicer and faster..gr8..what brand did you say you have again? I tried a big bandit last year in a dealer demo he brought to a job but it was just too big, it had the 34 hp Cat I think..the remote..nice machine..just not practical for the kind of jobs I get..



3gs more and that's what I paid for a 160 hour, 60 horse, tracked, remoted Carlton.

Mine's a big machine too but there's only been a couple of jobs that I couldn't get the Carlton to that I could have gotten my Rayco 1625 to.


----------



## stump grinder

The 1645 is working out well. The 59" swing is a big improvement over the 1625 I had. The blade is saving my back big time and cleans down to the turf.The Kubota diesel is nice and with command cut does not bog down at all. Very happy with the power.




I am switching to greenteeth on the outer 8 teeth. They are here just need time to change them over. I have 31 700 series greenteeth and 6 pockets for sale if anyone needs some and a new polychain for a 1625. Also a new axel and hub/sprocket too.


----------



## gr8scott72

stump grinder said:


> The 1645 is working out well. The 59" swing is a big improvement over the 1625 I had. The blade is saving my back big time and cleans down to the turf.The Kubota diesel is nice and with command cut does not bog down at all. Very happy with the power.
> 
> 
> 
> I am switching to greenteeth on the outer 8 teeth. They are here just need time to change them over. I have 31 700 series greenteeth and 6 pockets for sale if anyone needs some and a new polychain for a 1625. Also a new axel and hub/sprocket too.



So what size greenteeth are you going to use? And why only the outside 8 teeth?

Also, how far below grade does the blade go?


----------



## stump grinder

It's good for 14" below grade. I got three sets of teeth when I bought the machine. The outer eight do the most cutting. I am only going to greenteeth on those. I did it on my 1625 and never switched out the entire wheel. Didn't change the inner teeth that often. When I run out of rayco superteeth I may switch the rest.


----------



## P.L.

Stumpgrinder do you still have that stuff for sale? How much?


----------



## kent550

Are you still happy with your 1645?


----------



## stumpy and lump

*Price*

May I ask where in my your 1645 in ny. The best price I can get is 41000


----------



## stumpy and lump

*Price*

May I ask where in New York you bought your 1645. The best price I can get is 41,000


----------



## stumpy and lump

*Price*

May I ask where you paid 26,000 in New York


----------



## stumpy and lump

May I ask where in New York you got it for 26,000. My best price is 41,000


----------



## gr8scott72

[SUB][/SUB]


stumpy and lump said:


> May I ask where in New York you got it for 26,000. My best price is 41,000



Geez dude, how many times are you going to ask him?


----------



## stumpy and lump

gr8scott72 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Geez dude, how many times are you going to ask him?



I'm new to the site. Didn't see it showing up. Sorry Scott but it's really none of your business. I wasn't talking to you


----------



## gr8scott72

stumpy and lump said:


> I'm new to the site. Didn't see it showing up. Sorry Scott but it's really none of your business. I wasn't talking to you



You might have been asking him but on a forum like this, everyone that has responded to it gets an email alert every time someone else respondes to it. So as someone that has posted in this thread, it is my business. If you want it to be no one's business but his, then ask him in a private message. 

Sorry you got your feelings hurt by me just asking how many times you were going to ask him. 

Side question, for $41k does that Rayco come with a wireless remote?


----------



## stumpy and lump

gr8scott72 said:


> You might have been asking him but on a forum like this, everyone that has responded to it gets an email alert every time someone else respondes to it. So as someone that has posted in this thread, it is my business. If you want it to be no one's business but his, then ask him in a private message.
> 
> Sorry you got your feelings hurt by me just asking how many times you were going to ask him.
> 
> Side question, for $41k does that Rayco come with a wireless remote?



Thanks for the info. No remote for 41,000


----------



## Mowingman

Good heavens, $41,000 is a TERRIBLE price to pay for that size machine. The Carlton with the same engine, Sandvic wheel, wireless remote, and corded remote, is less than $35,000.00. Same with the similar size Bandit, but no Sandvic wheel. Am I missing some option this machine has, that makes it so expensive?
Jeff


----------



## stumpy and lump

Mowingman said:


> Good heavens, $41,000 is a TERRIBLE price to pay for that size machine. The Carlton with the same engine, Sandvic wheel, wireless remote, and corded remote, is less than $35,000.00. Same with the similar size Bandit, but no Sandvic wheel. Am I missing some option this machine has, that makes it so expensive?
> Jeff



Thanks for the info. I think the 1645 has a 44 hp Kubota Diesel engine. Four-wheel-drive. Push blade. Swingout Control Panel. I been thinking about the 1645 because my 1635 works great but needs more power to save me time. Thanks for the advice


----------



## gr8scott72

stumpy and lump said:


> Thanks for the info. I think the 1645 has a 44 hp Kubota Diesel engine. Four-wheel-drive. Push blade. Swingout Control Panel. I been thinking about the 1645 because my 1635 works great but needs more power to save me time. Thanks for the advice



Or for even less than either of those, you could find a nice used Carlton 7015 and have SIXTY horsies, rubber tracks, Sandvik, AND wireless remote and still be able to get to EVERY stump that your 1635 could.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The original post was from 2009.


----------



## stumpy and lump

2treeornot2tree said:


> The original post was from 2009.



Good point. I'm new to this site and got to learn to recognize things like that


----------



## Bigstumps

There is no way that thing is $41,000!! What dealer in NY is telling you that?? I just got quoted a 66HP Carlton with a Kubota Engine, Wireless and a Sandvik for $45,000.


----------



## Mowingman

Based on qoutes I got this spring on identical size machines, from Carlton and Bandit, that machine price is highly inflated.
That machine should cost no more than $33,000-$34,000. The dealer that provided the inflated quote is trying to rip you off. 
Jeff


----------



## stumpy and lump

Mowingman said:


> Based on qoutes I got this spring on identical size machines, from Carlton and Bandit, that machine price is highly inflated.
> That machine should cost no more than $33,000-$34,000. The dealer that provided the inflated quote is trying to rip you off.
> Jeff


The quote i got is $39,500 total. That includes the trailer and tax. Supposedly the trailer is $3100


----------



## stump grinder

stumpy and lump said:


> May I ask where in New York you got it for 26,000. My best price is 41,000





I got it from L C whitford in Wellsville, ny


----------

